# Bosch PKS 65 - seeking manual



## thomases (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello.

I am not quite sure of this is the right place for this post, but I haven't found a better
spot, so I apologise if this is not the right subforum.

I have recently acquired (inherited) an old Bosch PKS 65 circular saw, which is in dire need of a new blade. My problem is that I cannot seem to find any kind of spindle lock to lock the blade so I can loosen the screw.

There was no manual with the saw, so I wondered if there is anyone in this forum that have (electronic) copy of this manual. I checked the 'Power Tools Manuals' subforum, but with no luck.

I read Scandinavian languages, English and German.


Thanks.

Thomas


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello Thomas,

I have used a screwdriver through a hole in the blade to restrict movement. If the blade doesn't have a hole, I set the blade depth to about 3/8" (3mm), press and hold the saw blade (not runnning) into some scrap lumber to secure the blade. 

I have read where an impact wrench will work without even securing the blade.

Finally, as a last resort, I have used a vice-grip to secure the blade. Be careful not to damage any teeth if you end up trying this.

Mike


----------



## thomases (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Mike,

Thanks for the lumber tip. I have thought about using a vice, because the blade now is old with several damaged teeth so I'm not that worried about it. But a new blade would definitely need a little more care.



Thomas


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Thomas

I think I know which model you mean, but it's probably so old that Bosch don't have a manual on line. Have you contacted Bosch in your own country and asked if they would photocopy one for you? I did take a look at one of our parts suppliers over here, Miles Tool, and they had this parts diagram, although I can't see any reference to a blade lock (which is not really a surprise). Looks like it's going to be a case of jamming a piece of timber into the gullets like Mike recommends and undoing with an Allen key. Hope this helps

Regards

Phil


----------



## StortGeezer (Feb 18, 2021)

thomases said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am not quite sure of this is the right place for this post, but I haven't found a better
> spot, so I apologise if this is not the right subforum.
> ...


Hello,

Here is a PDF of the manual



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjupdbuz_PuAhXlmFwKHYBNDNkQFjABegQIBBAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tooled-up.com%2Fartwork%2FProdPDF%2FBosch-PKS55A_manual.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2Bo6yuxJVkUH68SUpSgr4C


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @StortGeezer 

The last post prior to yours was in September 2011. You may or may not get a reply. Again welcome.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Stortgeezer thanks for taking the time to post the manual. At some point, someone will be looking for this manual and will be glad someone took the time to post it.


----------



## Kerboeuf (Aug 15, 2021)

thomases said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the lumber tip. I have thought about using a vice, because the blade now is old with several damaged teeth so I'm not that worried about it. But a new blade would definitely need a little more care.
> 
> ...





StortGeezer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is a PDF of the manual
> 
> ...


Hello I am Mike
would you please re sent the PDF of this manual.
Thanks a lot


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

here is the manual for the *Bosch PKS 65 circular saw, *click on the link and print it out on your printer.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...A_manual.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2Bo6yuxJVkUH68SUpSgr4C


----------

